# Grimm's fairy tales



## Spharadi

Merhaba

Ben iki Alman masal okumak çalışıyorum. 
Ben bir deneme yapıyorum, iki alman masal okumak. 
(I don't believe that my Turkish is understandable...If you want to correct me, I would highly appreciate) 
In English:

I'm trying to read two of the Grimm's fairy tales,  *Çıkrıkçı Kız* and *Pasaklibücüş*.  Could you tell me the corresponding names of these tales?

Teşşekürler


----------



## yasminm7

Ben Grimm'in iki masalını okumaya çalışıyorum,Çıkrıkçı Kız ve Pasaklıbücüş.


----------



## Spharadi

Thank you very much. Do you know the names of these tales? (in English or German)


----------



## yasminm7

Sorry,i don't have an idea


----------



## salemelbg

Çıkrıkçı Kız should be the story where the princess pricked her finger on a spindle and slept until a prince woke her up with a kiss?  Than it´s Dornröschen (Briar Rose), which is a variant of a little better known Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## Kibele

I found one of them in the internet:
Çıkrıkçı Kız - Rumpelstiltskin


----------



## salemelbg

Then my theory is false  Sorry (I was confused by spindles)


----------



## Spharadi

I think that *Pasaklıbücüş* is Cinderella (or *Aschenputtel* in German). I found that *pasaklı* means untidy and Cinderella always looked dirty and dusty. I don't know if *bücüş* has any meaning.


----------



## seyif

Spharadi said:


> I think that *Pasaklıbücüş* is Cinderella (or *Aschenputtel* in German). I found that *pasaklı* means untidy and Cinderella always looked dirty and dusty. I don't know if *bücüş* has any meaning.



But Cinderella is Külkedisi. Your reasoning is funny!


----------



## Spharadi

What a pity! I was so happy with my theory!  lol !
The enigma remains, the guessing goes on !!

I see, Kül is English *ash*. Thanks a lot !


----------



## er targyn

And kedi is cat. So is it ash cat?


----------



## Rallino

er targyn said:


> And kedi is cat. So is it ash cat?



Yeah, literally.

The tale in Italian is: La Cenerentola

and Cenere in Italian means ash. I don't know where the "cat" might have come from.


----------



## seyif

Rallino said:


> Yeah, literally.
> 
> The tale in Italian is: La Cenerentola
> 
> and Cenere in Italian means ash. I don't know where the "cat" might have come from.



Maybe because her step sisters were kidding with her for she was sleeping before fireplace to be able to keep warm herself like a cat and waking up with ashes on her clothes...



Spharadi said:


> What a pity! I was so happy with my theory!  lol !



In supporting of your theory; TDK says külkedisi is used for "pasaklı" women


----------



## Binapesi

*Pasaklıbücüş* is *Rumpelstiltskin*, their plots are same.


----------



## Spharadi

The confusion grows. Maybe both titles point to the same fairy tale, just their names are in Turkish different? Who knows.


----------



## yavuzotar

seyif said:


> In supporting of your theory; TDK says külkedisi is used for "pasaklı" women



Redhouse which I find a bit more reliable, defines "külkedisi" as one who fells cold (in the sense of "devamlı üşüyen"; "elleri ayakları devamlı soğuk"), one who likes warmth (in the sense of "sıcak havayı soğuk havaya daima tercih eden").


----------



## seyif

Spharadi said:


> The confusion grows. Maybe both titles point to the same fairy tale, just their names are in Turkish different? Who knows.



Do you mean that Pasaklıbücüş and Çıkrıkçı Kız are the same tales? It could be...




yavuzotar said:


> Redhouse which I find a bit more reliable, defines "külkedisi" as one who fells cold (in the sense of "devamlı üşüyen"; "elleri ayakları devamlı soğuk"), one who likes warmth (in the sense of "sıcak havayı soğuk havaya daima tercih eden").


 In TDK that meaning also exists. Normally I rarely use TDK dictionary(except Agizlar Sozlugu) as a source.


----------



## yavuzotar

seyif said:


> Do you mean that Pasaklıbücüş and Çıkrıkçı Kız is the same tales? It could be...
> 
> 
> 
> In TDK that meaning also exists. Normally I rarely use TDK dictionary(except Agizlar Sozlugu) as a source.



Seyif Dear:

Right on..!I don't use it either.....  except to check on the possible errors it may contain!

Anyway, why on earth I replied in English??!!


----------



## Spharadi

Both *Çıkrıkçı Kız* and *Pasaklibücüş *tell the same story. 
In both versions there is a miller ( değirmenci ) with a beautiful but very poor daughter (çok yoksulmuş ama çok güzel)  this in the one version; in the second version:  "bir zamanlar çok güzel bir kızı olan fakir bir değirmenci varmış".  Further, the miller boasts that his daughter can spin straw into gold  "Benim kızım samanı eğirip altına çevirebilir"; "Benim bir kızım var, öyle hünerlidir ki, samandan altın iplik eğirir". 

So the puzzle is solved. For me it's surprising to see two names for the same "masal".  

Thanks a lot for your help, especially to *kayt* who draw my attention to the similarity of the plot.


----------

